# Getting Horde to work

## MathFreak

I recently emerge the horde ebuilds and am having trouble getting them to work.  I have SquirrelMail installed and it works perfectly (I just want a better address book) with the courier-imapd that I have installed.  I have everything set up (or so I thought) just fine.  Mod_php has imap support compiled in and everything.  When I run the test.php script that comes with horde-imp,  I get the error message that it can't open an IMAP stream, no matter what address I enter (localhost, 127.0.0.1, or 192.168.1.50).

If I telnet into localhost:143, I can do this

```

* OK Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2002 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.

0 login chris "my password"

0 OK LOGIN Ok.

0 logout

* BYE Courier-IMAP server shutting down

0 OK LOGOUT completed

```

So I know that my IMAP server is working.  I have courier-imap-1.5.1 and mod_php-4.2.2-r1 installed.  Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## timmy

You need to have IMAP compiled into PHP for HORDE to work, which means emerging UW IMAP as well (you can still use Courier as your IMAP daemon).

I'm at work right now, so can't tell you exactly what needs to be done, but have a look at the PHP ebuild and check what USE variable you need in order to bring the --with-imap option into PHP's config.

I'm running HORDE/IMP using Courier myself.

----------

## timmy

Oops, sorry. Should have read your post a bit more closely...

Is this problem just in test.php? Does test.php report any other problems?

Have you tried configuring Horde & Imp?

I believe there is a switch to the IMAP server to stop checking for things like self-signed certificates, maybe that is the problem?

Tim

----------

## timmy

I've just tried the test.php IMAP support test on my (working) Horde/Imp system, and I get that Warning: Couldn't open stream error message as well.

As I said, Imp works fine, despite that.

Tim

----------

## MathFreak

Okay, I got it.  I had to change the protocol from imap to imap/notls for it to work.  That might have been something with the self-signed certificate, but I'm not sure.  Either way, it worked.

----------

## col

I had to do the same thing to get twiggi to work

----------

## oai79

I'm also trying to setup horde and have some porblems. Just think this might be the place to ask.

I emerged apache and php. No matter how I set the USE variable to include imap and ssl, there's no sign that php is compiled with --with-imap. I used the test.php from horde and also the phpinfo(), both show that IMAP support is not compiled.

What did I miss?

----------

## timmy

 *oai79 wrote:*   

> I emerged apache and php. No matter how I set the USE variable to include imap and ssl, there's no sign that php is compiled with --with-imap. I used the test.php from horde and also the phpinfo(), both show that IMAP support is not compiled.

 

I've had a quick look at mod_php-4.2.3.ebuild (which might still be masked?), and it appears that imap support is compiled in if you have >=net-mail/uw-imap-2001a-r1 installed.

Tim

----------

## oai79

I have uw-imap-2001a-r2 installed. And, is this a mod_php problem? I thought in horde documents, it said to compile php with --with-imap set. Isn't mod_php a apache module?

Never mind, solved. Thanks for the help.

----------

## mallchin

 *MathFreak wrote:*   

> Okay, I got it.  I had to change the protocol from imap to imap/notls for it to work.  That might have been something with the self-signed certificate, but I'm not sure.  Either way, it worked.

 

This is a change in the way php imap works I think, used to be imap, now imap/notls.

----------

